# Cleaning Stall Savers



## bgilbert (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello! I was wondering if any of you wonderful folk have stall savers installed in your barns, and how you clean them.

We just installed some for some giraffe and cleaning the heavily pressed in feces has been difficult. 

Also does anyone power wash their stallsavers? 

Thanks!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What are stall savers? I have never heard of them. 

You have a giraffe? I think you need to explain.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!!

A giraffe, a live giraffe makes me think you are some sort of zoo or educational location with such a animal to care for.

Stall savers are one-piece membranes that are used in stall base that allow the drainage of urine through the membrane but keep the feces and solid waste trapped for easier cleaning is my understanding.
They are thin compared to stall mats at about 1/4" thick...
Supposed to be durable and long-lasting...they _replace_ stall mats.
Fitted tightly {think Saran Wrap} edge to edge I don't see why if you stripped the stall of any bedding, then choose to power-wash for cleaning it would be a problem.
I would think though you still need to clean, physically fork and clean out the large feces product of the animal.
Being the membrane is porous it allows liquid to easily drain through but also prevents the mixing of dirt and shavings many face if not a concrete base in the stall.
Allowing drainage out, restricting the upward absorption in say winter thaws of flooding stalls, damp, dark and dingy shavings happening.

I think Cornell, {all locations} and New Bolton use these in their hospitals for equines.
Since everything is fully cleaned, disinfected and sterilized between patients is the way I remember these places when bringing in seriously ill animals...pressurized cleaning systems are used in the OR and they have some sort of membrane appearing flooring...maybe it is this same product.
Other than that, I myself _*do not *_have any firsthand knowledge of the product.
:runninghorse2:...


----------

